

How we hacked the hotel industry to save $200+ per night - rdgiii
http://blog.localfu.com/post/105466825757/how-we-hacked-the-hotel-industry-to-save-200-per

======
FroshKiller
Isn't this a bit parasitic? I thought hotels generally reserved a particular
number of rooms in these arrangements, so if you take a room, that's one less
available to someone genuinely interested in the event.

------
paulhauggis
Do you really save that much though?

If I wasn't going to go to the expo, but still have to pay for the expo ticket
price (to get the great hotel deal), I'm paying close to the price I would
have paid without the discount.

~~~
ballstothewalls
His examples did not require you to buy a ticket to the expo or have proof you
were actually attending the event.

------
matthewarkin
Really? Put my credit card number and expiration in a Google Form?

------
cryowaffle
This is my default technique when traveling to a city: check for free
conventions that have hotel deals.

